# Faire restaurer PowerBook G4 17 pouces ?



## steph911 (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis Stéphane et suis originaire des Hautes-Alpes, en PACA.

Voila, il y a environ 2 ans, j'ai acheté, par un site internet, un ordinateur portable Apple PowerBook G4 en 17 pouces, à l'état hors service, pour une cinquantaine d'euros...

C'est un PowerPC de 1,67 Ghz et il aurait (d'après les dires du vendeur) 2 Go de RAM, soit le maximum.

Le vendeur aurait voulu changer le disque-dur lui même et n'y serait pas arrivé... Il aurait abimé le touch-pad à l'intérieur de l'ordi...

Je précise que je ne suis ni informaticien ni réparateur en informatique ni électronicien ...

Voila, ce Mac se retrouve sans DD et je voudrais savoir quel type de disque-dur installer et la capacité maximale (250 Go ?)...

Je voudrais savoir si ça vaut le coup de le faire restaurer par un pro et avoir une idée de tarifs...

Merci de me répondre.

Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu peux déjà tester la machine avec un dd externe, si et seulement si tu possèdes les DVD système de la machine (pour installer l'OS).

Déjà, réussir à démarrer sur les DVD te renseignera sur l'état de la machine


----------



## steph911 (1 Novembre 2014)

Salut,

Malheureusement, je n'ai ni DD externe, ni les DVD d'installation...

Là, j'ai essayé d'allumer le Mac mais, il ne se passe rien !  

Que faire ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2014)

Sans dd externe bootable,
Sans DVD système,

c'est simple : tu ne peux rien faire.

Il faudrait que tu trouves un DVD générique de Tiger (10.4) d'occasion pour tester la machine.


----------



## steph911 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour Sly54,

Merci de ta contribution !

Comme je l'ai indiqué, ce Mac ne démarre plus...

A part le montrer à un réparateur professionnel, je ne sais que faire de plus...

On peut mettre quoi comme DD dedans (type, capacités, etc...) ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2014)

Connectique interne : Hard Drive Interface	Ultra ATA/100 (ATA-6)

Par contre, il y a des ports USB et Firewire 400 en externe, ça peut dépanner.

La machine était vendue d'origine avec un dd de 100 Go, mais je pense [mais c'est à vérifier] que des dd jusqu'à 500 Go sont gérés (surtout avec Tiger).



http://support.apple.com/kb/SP60?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2014)

steph911 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai indiqué, ce Mac ne démarre plus...



Si le mac ne daigne même pas s'allumer (s'il ne se passe rien du tout), je doute qu'il soit réparable.


----------



## steph911 (1 Novembre 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Si le mac ne daigne même pas s'allumer (s'il ne se passe rien du tout), je doute qu'il soit réparable.



Merci de votre réponse. Ben, c'est pas très encourageant... 

Cordialement.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2014)

Ben comme tu le dis dans ton premier message, ce mac, ne possède pas de disque dur. c'est un peu comme tu me disais, "j'ai enlevé le moteur de ma voiture et je ne comprends pas elle démarre plus. 

Donc en l'état suivre les conseils de Sly54 trouver un DVD original pour ce mac ou un disque usb ou fire avec un systeme dessus.

J'ai encore le mien acheté en 2003. DD d'origine 74 Go. Mais faire du web avec il faut avoir du temps. c'est la raison pour laquelle c'est mon père qui s'en sert 


et pour répondre à la question de savoir si cela vaut la peine de le faire réparer, je dirais que tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu souhaites en faire.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sans dd externe bootable,
> Sans DVD système,
> 
> c'est simple : tu ne peux rien faire.
> ...


ou si c'est juste pour tester un démarrage :  un linux


----------



## fau6il (22 Novembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> La machine était vendue d'origine avec un dd de 100 Go, mais je pense [mais c'est à vérifier].



_Vérification faite sur le mien, qui tourne toujours.  Mais que je n'ai pas refilé à un plus patient que moi (cfr Powerdom).  Tu penses parfaitement bien, Sly!_


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2014)

fau6il a dit:


> Tu penses parfaitement bien, Sly


Ouf


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2014)

fau6il a dit:


> _Vérification faite sur le mien, qui tourne toujours.  Mais que je n'ai pas refilé à un plus patient que moi (cfr Powerdom).  Tu penses parfaitement bien, Sly!_



C'est donc la seconde version qui avait un disque plus gros avec une meilleure définition  d'écran


----------



## fau6il (24 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est donc la seconde version qui avait un disque plus gros avec une meilleure définition  d'écran



_  => exactement, l'ami!_


----------

